# airbag sensor recall



## savadog (Aug 20, 2015)

Just had the 15 P in for an oil change,and they said I had an open recall for the seat sensor,and they couldn't give it back till they fixed it. I told them I had no problems. I know problems,I lemon lawed my 14 pathfinder for this. Now the pos stays on all the time when the wife is in the seat,never resets. Wtf anyone else have this after fix?


----------



## greebo (Jul 2, 2016)

My wife's 2015 Murano had the recall issue with the airbags remaining off, even with an adult passenger. We haven't driven it since it was "fixed" with a passenger yet, but now the light stays on all the time without someone in the passenger seat. Would you mind describing the process you went through with the lemon law?


----------

